# 1st post hello and question on older Stanley router



## wineyarders (Feb 9, 2011)

Greetings, 

As a novice to using a router this forum has a lot of great information. I'm preparing for a little project that will require routing a shallow track (I guess dado is the correct term) in some hardwood and have a question about the router I've acquired as a hand-me-down. It's an older Stanley router (model h258a) and seems to be in good working order. I haven't been able to find much feedback on it, but it is 6.0 amps and one website lists the hp at 1.1. The router needs a little work + bits and I'm wondering if it's worth putting effort and money into it or if I should just buy a more modern version that has a little more horsepower. Any advice is appreciated, thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wineyarders said:


> Greetings,
> 
> As a novice to using a router this forum has a lot of great information. I'm preparing for a little project that will require routing a shallow track (I guess dado is the correct term) in some hardwood and have a question about the router I've acquired as a hand-me-down. It's an older Stanley router (model h258a) and seems to be in good working order. I haven't been able to find much feedback on it, but it is 6.0 amps and one website lists the hp at 1.1. The router needs a little work + bits and I'm wondering if it's worth putting effort and money into it or if I should just buy a more modern version that has a little more horsepower. Any advice is appreciated, thanks,
> 
> Ryan


Hi Welcome to the forum.
Guess you're about the only one who can really answer that question. Stanley was a good old router from what I've heard and there are probably many who would like to see something like that restored, nostalgia and so forth. For what the new routers are selling for though, given technological advances, safety advances and more power etc, etc, etc. I suspect if you tried to do a cost-benefit analysis the new router would win. For a novice I would definitely recommend the new router if for nothing else than the soft start features. JMHO


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

wineyarders said:


> Greetings,
> 
> As a novice to using a router this forum has a lot of great information. I'm preparing for a little project that will require routing a shallow track (I guess dado is the correct term) in some hardwood and have a question about the router I've acquired as a hand-me-down. It's an older Stanley router (model h258a) and seems to be in good working order. I haven't been able to find much feedback on it, but it is 6.0 amps and one website lists the hp at 1.1. The router needs a little work + bits and I'm wondering if it's worth putting effort and money into it or if I should just buy a more modern version that has a little more horsepower. Any advice is appreciated, thanks,
> 
> Ryan


G’day Ryan

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## wineyarders (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. After doing more research and finding a good sale on a Rigid combo set at the big box store I'm starting fresh. I plan on keeping the older model; it'll be interesting to see how things compare.

Ryan


----------



## winm70 (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
Routers seem to multiply as they set around the shop.
One of my favorite tools to use, one is mounted permently in a table and another I own has solid and plunge bases. both get used quite often. Buy quality bits, starting out you probably won't need the most expensive but don't rush to buy the cheapest you can find. Kits seem like good deals but you'll find that most of them won't get used.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a old Stanley router. It came with a door planer attachment, and dovetail jigs. It has a 1/4" and 3/8" collet. Not sure of the horsepower, but it is pretty stout. It has been my main router for a couple of decades.

However, I did buy a PC a year or so ago, and recently got a Craftsman set up at a bargain price. I have to say the soft start, the adjustments, etc really make a huge difference. Depending on what you plan on doing with the router, you may never notice the horsepower difference.

I would probably make do with what you have until you can afford a newer unit (unless money isn't an issue), unless you have a project where you are going to use big bits or do some serious heavy routing.


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

Those old Stanleys are really useful for som tasks. I use one frequently, mounted in a large 7/8" /22mm MDF extension base plate. Most of the time with a 1/16" roundover bearing guided bit. The baseplate can also be clamped upside down for roundover or other light duty table work tasks. That router is old fashioned in some ways, but it has got a spindle lock, working light other supposed to be, modern accesories and features. But no soft start indeed!

That said, it would not work really well as a stand alone router, mainly because it has only 1/4" and 3/8" collets only and is a fixed base router. I only have a single 3/8" shaft router bit by the way.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

wineyarders said:


> Thanks for the welcome. After doing more research and finding a good sale on a Rigid combo set at the big box store I'm starting fresh. I plan on keeping the older model; it'll be interesting to see how things compare.
> 
> Ryan


*I just bought the same router combo from HD, about 2 months ago. Been using it quite a bit, in and out of a table. Works great, and I am very pleased with it.*


----------

